# External Aga cleaning



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

'Apparently' the DA is not allowed near the AGA :buffer:

It is a 20 year old, slightly battered 4 oven oil fueled model and always on so always hot. I tried to give it a bit of a degrease with BH Surfex HD 1:20 and whilst it was better it was tricky with the heat.

Any ideas for cleaning and polishing a lump of black cast iron that is always hot?

The chrome hot plate lids came up quite well.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

You'll need to shut it down before you can do a deep clean, but you used to be able to buy a special brush to scrub it down with while its on then wipe with a damp, thick cotton dish cloth. Hope this helps


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks, was pretty sure it would need to be shut down, won't be happening until the winter service (I need to eat and have hot water lol).


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Do you not have a back up for the hot water?


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

JR1982 said:


> Do you not have a back up for the hot water?


Well yes, 2 actually but it doesn't sound as good 

Even in April the animals still gather round the Aga


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I guessing you're running it almost 12months a year apart from servicing shut down? Are you on oil or gas?


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

Yup, it's on all year apart from the service and it's oil as is the central heating.

Moved here almost 3 years ago and it was 68p/litre, today it's 38p/litre so am a happy (and warm) bunny right now  We have tried not to work out how much it costs a month cos that would be scary!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I wouldn't want to work that out either!!! We used to shut ours down for the summer but we had a hob in the kitchen as well. At least it's a bit cheaper for now!


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

There are not many days here when it gets too hot in the kitchen and tbh I do think food tastes better cooked in an Aga (am I becoming a snob?).


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Definitely not! You can't beat a good roast done in aga and once you got it cleaned properly you should try a fry up cooked directly on the hot plate


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi mate found this for you,

http://www.agacookshop.co.uk/cleani...riMQwPEbxbMDjU8aDD0OBuRa_cl6s6Lg2aRoCWrvw_wcB

They now do a scraper as well which would make life easier the brushes are expensive for what they are but there the right grade of wire to do the job :thumb:


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

ooh, had forgotten about the Aga Cook Shop, got some bits from them a couple of years ago -thanks for the reminder


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I use the AGA enamel and stainless cleaners with an old cloth, works great but needs some elbow grease for stubborn marks. Don't bother with their scraper, just buy a gasket scraper off ebay, the quality will be better! :thumb:


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers Ducky


----------

